
Can Robo Advisers Replace Human Financial Advisers? - adamqureshi
http://www.wsj.com/articles/can-robo-advisers-replace-human-financial-advisers-1456715553
======
JoeAltmaier
Sure Robots can make sensible estimates based on math and economics. But do
they have the human touch?

AI challenges remaining in this field: pushing loser funds on unsuspecting
clients; pumping and dumping near announcement dates; exploiting numerology
for fun and profit (dividend repricing, splits and mergers etc); recognizing
fear and its opportunities.

